# PAT Question



## handa24 (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone know exactly what the weight attached to the pull down bag in the obstacle course of the PAT is? This is the one section I failed a couple years ago and may now have an opportunity to try again.

Thanks for any info or suggestions of training for this section.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

handa24 said:


> Does anyone know exactly what the weight attached to the pull down bag in the obstacle course of the PAT is? This is the one section I failed a couple years ago and may now have an opportunity to try again.
> 
> Thanks for any info or suggestions of training for this section.


75 lbs. You could not handle 75 Lbs.? Do not take it the wrong way. Are you male or female, and what is your body weight?


----------



## Boston17526 (Nov 17, 2008)

like 263FPD said, the bag is approx 75lbs. Remember to grab the top part of the bag, step back in a crouching position, and SQUAT it down. Make sure you beef up your Quads and upper-body as the dummy drag will ultilize the same muscles.


----------



## POSD (May 21, 2010)

When I took the PAT, we had a guy fail on this event. He was failed because after he took the bag down successfully, when he brought the bag up, he let it go. He then bear hugged it again, took it down, brought it up and let it go. Grabbed it again.... He was so in the zone, that he didn't hear them yelling at him to NOT let the bag go at the top. He must of repeated the exercise 7 times before running out of time, not realizing he only had to do it twice, correctly. He did pass the test the following week but to have that stress over you and pay the additional $150 sucked....he was a classmate of mine, did well in the academy and is now a great cop.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Oh great...First they put foot-steps on the 5 foot wall, now they're probably going to remove some of the weight on the bag pull.


I can see that. It's not like the population is becoming more and more obese..... :whatchutalkingabout


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

GeepNutt said:


> I can see that. It's not like the population is becoming more and more obese..... :whatchutalkingabout


Good thing we are becoming kindler and gentler police agencies, no reason to have to be able to defend yourself or others in this day and age of Police work..............


----------

